# Tax free states Italy/Switzerland



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am aware that Livigno in Italy is tax free. As a result of it's location, the authorities said that as a form of help to the communities, fuel etc is tax free. 

Does anyone know if Campione D'italia is tax free in Switzerland? It is a small area of "Italian land" in Switzerland. I am thinking......one mile from the motorway, cheap fuel etc??? 

Any info?

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Campione d'Italia*

 Ciao Russell,
unless you are a gambler I wouldn't bother!
Only times I've ever been to Campione is to play roulette in the Casino.
Campione is 2.5 square Kms. with 2300 inhabitants.
Its' whole economy/life is around the Casino.
The citizens are Italian citizens, the law is Italian and upheld by carabinieri and Vigili Urbani etc. but the conomy is Swiss. Currency is the Swiss Franc, the telephone numbers are Swiss, and in spite of pushing itself as a tax haven, nothing is cheap. From memory (only ever been by car) motorhomes are not welcome either. Cars are just about tolerated - they perfer you to arrive down the lakeside in a big expensive Riva motorboat.
Read all about it:
www.campioneitalia.com
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Campione*

Hi Eddie

I knew about the Casino - I used to tell people on coach tours that the Casino was possibly the reason behind the whole thing.

I have confirmation now that there is no filling station available.

Russell


----------

